

Pinterest is Open-sourcing PINRemoteImage - msarmento
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/open-sourcing-pinremoteimag

======
detaro
correct link: [https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/open-sourcing-
pinremo...](https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/open-sourcing-
pinremoteimage)

